# Jumeler une Apple watch déjà configurée



## fooktoo (18 Juin 2015)

Bonsoir,

Cet après-midi je suis allé faire changer mon iPhone au Genius Bar de l'Apple store de Genève. J'ai fait une sauvegarde avant mon rendez-vous et quand j'ai reçu mon nouvel iPhone j'ai tout de suite remis la sauvegarde fait quelques minutes plus tôt. Tout s'est bien remis sur mon iPhone à part la confit de mon Apple Watch. En effet quand j'ouvre l'application du même nom celle-ci me propose de jumeler une nouvelle montre. Je n'ai trouvé aucun moyen de rejumeler ma montre qui est déjà configurer mais qui m'indique qu'elle n'est connecté à aucun téléphone.

Savez vous s'il est possible de rejumeler la montre sans la réinitialiser et par conséquent perdre les données qui n'était pas passées sur l'iPhone avant le rendez-vous ? Ça serait quand même moche de la part d'Apple de ne pas avoir pensé à ce cas de figure.


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (18 Juin 2015)

Sur Android j'ai eu 5 montres et il faut les réinitialiser pour les appairer à un autre smartphone.
Je doute qu'il n'en soit pas de même pour l'Apple Watch...
D'ailleurs aucun menu ne le propose.

Pour réinitialiser l'engin, c'est par ici :

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204510


----------



## fooktoo (18 Juin 2015)

Ok dommage je vais la réinitialiser et puis tant pis pour les données perdues


----------



## Boris 41 (19 Juin 2015)

Normalement pas de données perdues car elles doivent se trouver dans la sauvegarde de ton iPhone


----------



## fooktoo (19 Juin 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Normalement pas de données perdues car elles doivent se trouver dans la sauvegarde de ton iPhone


Malheureusement les données d'activités ne se synchronisent pas automatiquement avec l'iPhone, il faut ouvrir l'application activité sur l'iphone pour que ça se fasse. Or je ne l'avait pas fait depuis la veille.

Alors évidemment ce ne sont pas des données vitales mais ça m'embête un peu.


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (19 Juin 2015)

Tiens je viens de remarquer que l'appli "Activité" ne se sauvegarde pas sur iTunes, je me demande où on peut sauvegarder ses données alors !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2015)

L0uis-Cl@ude a dit:


> Tiens je viens de remarquer que l'appli "Activité" ne se sauvegarde pas sur iTunes, je me demande où on peut sauvegarder ses données alors !



Bonsoir effectue une sauvegarde chiffrée


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (20 Juin 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir effectue une sauvegarde chiffrée


Elle est bien chiffrée la sauvegarde, et pourtant pas d'appli activité dans la liste des applis depuis iTunes


----------

